# Blood in urine!



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

On July 8th I took Lily in for her regular check up. She will be 6 in October. The tech did a urine catch and a lot or blood and struvite crystals were found in Lily's urine. The PH was 8.5. The Vet took x-rays and found no stones or anything abnormal. We were sent home with Clavamox and Uroeze for 10 days. (plus a probiotic)
This morning, July 25th, I went back with a morning urine catch and it still had a lot of blood in it. The PH was 6.5 and there were no crystals.
The Vet suggested an ultrasound so we are going on Monday. 
My question is if there are no crystals and the PH is normal, what else could be causing her to still have blood in her urine. 
I feed her Natures Variety Instinct Grain Free Limited Ingredient Lamb Meal & Peas Formula. I treat her with lamb lung and also give her Brite Bites Dental Treats. 1 per day. She always has a bully stick around and chews it 10 or 15 minutes each day.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

The only other things that come to mind with bloody urine are infection and cysts or tumors. Hope it is nothing serious. My Bichon had these symptoms but she had bladder stones.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

this is for a vet to figure out.


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

I am taking her on Monday at 11 for the ultrasound. I was just putting it out there for some ideas. I found it strange that the crystals are gone and the PH is down but the blood is still there. Thanks!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

NvonS said:


> I am taking her on Monday at 11 for the ultrasound. I was just putting it out there for some ideas. I found it strange that the crystals are gone and the PH is down but the blood is still there. Thanks!


Even a UTI can cause blood in the urine... I know this feom personal experience!  so it could be something as simple as the UTI she had (has) not responding to the particular antibiotics she was given. Certainly, a follow-up is in order, but I wouldn't be panicking yet!


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks Karen! I'm not panicking just looking for information from a knowledge base that I have great trust in. You and Dave seem to always give great advice. &#55357;&#56382;&#55357;&#56374;&#55357;&#56382;


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

we all like to help one another, I just try to stay away from guessing when it comes to medical things. Some people unfortunately believe or worry about everything that is said and that's where it does more harm than good.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

My corgi Foxy and chronic UTI's and would get blood in her urine if they got bad enough. The vet should be able to check for UTI's with a urine sample. I'm sure he'll figure it out. Keep us posted on how your vet visit turns out. Good luck with your sweet Lily.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

NvonS said:


> Thanks Karen! I'm not panicking just looking for information from a knowledge base that I have great trust in. You and Dave seem to always give great advice. ������


I know you weren't panicking... But I also know it's hard not to wory about our furbabies!!!


----------



## havimom3 (Jul 11, 2015)

My almost 7 month old puppy had a UTI a month ago and had blood in her urine. When the vet took a sterile sample from her bladder it was mostly blood. She was put on a 21 day course of clavamox plus probiotics (the sample was positive for E-coli which is the typical cause of a UTI). My vet said it difficult to clear bacteria from a dog's bladder and therefore the gold standard treatment is a 21 day course of antibiotics and then 3-4 weeks later taking another sterile sample to make sure the infection is completely gone. I hope for you it is something simple like just needing a longer course of antibiotics.


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

Lily had an appointment this morning at Northstar Emergency Vet in Robinsville NJ She had an ultrasound of her bladder and urinary tract. The Dr also physically examined her urethra. He found NOTHING out of the ordinary. He took a sterile sample of urine directly from her bladder. That sample has been sent to a lab to be cultured for bacteria. He did say that he saw something in her bladder that he described as looking like a little snow in a snow globe. When he pressed her bladder it would move around and then settle. Not any bigger than little specks. Until the cultures grow ( or don't) there is nothing further to be done. I feel better knowing there are no stones, tumors or growths of any kind. Thank you for all of your concern and good wishes. I will post again when I get results.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Good news!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

You all may know this tip but I have to take a urine sample to the vet I use a designated ladel to catch his urine. When Django lifts his leg to pee, I put the ladal underneath him and catch an awesome sample that goes into a jar! A friend told me about this tip and I have used it quite often.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Thank you for the update and please be sure to let us know the results of the culture.


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

Great suggestion!


----------

